# new cute little baby



## chriswizz (May 6, 2012)

heres my newest addition to my tegu collection, this is tegu number 3, its so tiny & sweet, had 10 to choose from & i thought this one was for me, already bold & confident with not an agressive streek in sight. im hoping for a female, as would love the oppertunity to breed with my 2 male blues in the future.




[/img]



[/img]



[/img]
all i need now is a female red , then i will be happy. think im a tegu addict now.


----------



## Apophis (May 6, 2012)

Very cute! I feel you on the tegu addiction, i have a b&w and just got a red, and im already thinking "now i just need a blue and an extreme and my collection will be complete!" lol, of course tegus are much more to me than a collectors item, but it would still be cool to have all the varieties of the argentine 

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Aardbark (May 6, 2012)

Baby tegus are soooooo cute. Whats his/her name?


----------



## chriswizz (May 6, 2012)

Aardbark said:


> Baby tegus are soooooo cute. Whats his/her name?


we are thinking about nameing him/her casper, that way i dont think it will mater which sex it turns out to be.



Apophis said:


> Very cute! I feel you on the tegu addiction, i have a b&w and just got a red, and im already thinking "now i just need a blue and an extreme and my collection will be complete!" lol, of course tegus are much more to me than a collectors item, but it would still be cool to have all the varieties of the argentine
> 
> Congrats on your new baby!
> [/quote
> i also would love to have one of each, think it will be a red next, dont think we can get the extreme giants here in the uk. i have 2 male blues at the minute, there just hitting sexual maturity, my ultimate goal would be to breed some stunning little hybrids in the future.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (May 6, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HE IS SO FREAKIN CUTE XD


----------



## jamesnyborg (May 6, 2012)

Gah!cute, i cant wait for mine!


----------



## tommyboy (May 6, 2012)

Awesome looking. Nice pick up!


----------



## chriswizz (May 10, 2012)

Aardbark said:


> Baby tegus are soooooo cute. Whats his/her name?


We are thinking of calling him/her Casper.



Apophis said:


> Very cute! I feel you on the tegu addiction, i have a b&w and just got a red, and im already thinking "now i just need a blue and an extreme and my collection will be complete!" lol, of course tegus are much more to me than a collectors item, but it would still be cool to have all the varieties of the argentine
> 
> Congrats on your new baby!



Yea I would just like a red now, don't think we can get extreme giants here in the UK. One of each would be great though.


----------



## Bri. (May 12, 2012)

Are you thinking of holding back hatchlings to breed females back to your other male for blues ???? I know of someone else doing that at the moment, and may do the same if I don't find a female blue anywhere.


----------



## chriswizz (May 12, 2012)

Bri. said:


> Are you thinking of holding back hatchlings to breed females back to your other male for blues ???? I know of someone else doing that at the moment, and may do the same if I don't find a female blue anywhere.



Yea I think this maybe the second best option, meaning blues are so hard to find here unless some one has a female to swap. I would guess that a blue x b&w would make some nice high white hybrids. but only time will tell, knowing my luck I've just brought another male, hope fully 3rd time lucky though.


----------



## Bri. (May 12, 2012)

Chris, have you seen Leeroy's ad on RFUK at the moment ? So very tempted to contact him, but I'm committed to a large hognose order at the moment.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 12, 2012)

Aardbark said:


> Baby tegus are soooooo cute.



_Ditto,..  those little faces are what got me in the first place_


----------



## chriswizz (May 13, 2012)

Bri. said:


> Chris, have you seen Leeroy's ad on RFUK at the moment ? So very tempted to contact him, but I'm committed to a large hognose order at the moment.


No I will try & find it,


----------



## Bri. (May 13, 2012)

Good luck  
I just missed out on an adult female b&w only a 20 minute drive from me


----------



## chriswizz (May 13, 2012)

Bri. said:


> Good luck
> I just missed out on an adult female b&w only a 20 minute drive from me


it always happens like that dont it, i found that linc you were on about, sent a message but had no reply yet. just been talking to a chap on rf uk who has 2 females so a swap could be on the cards if all apears good, that saves me money i dont realy have right now.


----------

